# Splash´s Helius FR Aufbaufred



## Splash (17. Mai 2011)

Es scheint ja gerade im Trend zu liegen, bei Neuaufbau von Bikes, mal ein Thema auf zu machen. Jetzt wollte ich auch mal und habe hier einen Helius FR Rahmen von 2006 mit CC-Hinterbau, den ich kürzlich gebraucht erstanden habe. In der Kombination und mit komplettem Steuersatz bringt er ziemlich genau 3300gr auf die Waage und soll so die Basis für meine neue Wollmilchsau werden.





Ich hatte den Rahmen direkt von seinen alten Decals befreit und mit neuen Decals versehen. Diese sind rot-metallic, um farblich am Ende viel in rot/weiss zu haben.





Zielgewicht komplett 13,5 kg bei 2x10 und gerüstet für Mittelgebirge und Trails. Ich bin gerade noch am überlegen, ob es nicht auch Sinn macht, auf den neueren Umlenkhebel (wg. Luftdämpfer) umzurüsten.


----------



## sluette (17. Mai 2011)

hast du die kiste neu pulvern lassen? schaut ja aus wie frisch aus dem laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2011)

Aber echt


----------



## Splash (17. Mai 2011)

Nein, habe nicht neu pulvern lassen. Der Rahmen war in wirklich gutem Zustand und ich habe lediglich ein wenig mit Politur und Watte gewirkt und dann neue Decals aufgeklebt. War ob des Zustand´s in der Tat sehr überrascht, da der Verkäufer im Vorfeld betont hatte, dass es ja ein gebrauchter Rahmen ist und der halt seine Macken hat. Kleine Macken hat er auch, aber für einen fast 5 Jahre alten Rahmen sieht der ziemlich gut aus. Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass er nicht viel gefahren, dafür aber gepflegt wurde.

Jetzt hoffe ich auf Teilelieferungen, damit es weiter geht, auch wenn ich einen grösseren Anteil Parts recyclen werde.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Das Alte FR mit den Loch-Gussets, finde ich einer der schönsten Rahmen die Nicolai je gebaut hat und Deiner steht ja wirklichtop da. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## c_w (17. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das Alte FR mit den Loch-Gussets, finde ich einer der schönsten Rahmen die Nicolai je gebaut hat und Deiner steht ja wirklichtop da. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!



*unterschreib*


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2011)

13,5? krass. meins wiegt momentan 17kg. 

teileiste wenn du fertig bist!!

schönes teil. sieht echt jungfräulich aus.


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2011)

schön und viel spaß

Achtung: 2006 war nicht jeder CC-Hinterbau für Scheiben größer 160 freigegeben.
Bis ca. Mitte 2006 haben die "Freigegebenen" ein Verstärkungsbleich auf der linken Sitzstrebe. Ab Ende 2006 (Model 2007) wurde das mit stärkeren Sitzstreben gelöst und ist von aussen nicht erkennbar.  
Welchen Hinterbau deine Kiste hat, erkenn ich grade nicht, aber check das mal lieber bevor Du 185er oder 200er Scheiben verbaust.
mfg


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Blumen mit den Gussets. Ich finde es in der Tat auch einen sehr schönen Rahmen und halte es auch für einen würdigen Nachfolger für mein 2004er FR. Allerdings halte ich fast alle Nicolai-Rahmen schon für Kunst.

@stuk: Das mit den Bremsscheiben hinten ist mir jetzt neu, bzw hatte ich nicht bedacht. Woran erkenne ich denn, ob es für grössere Scheiben geeignet ist? Ich wollte hinten schon 180er Scheiben fahren. Wäre das dann mehr ein Freigabe-Thema oder ist das dann wirklich als kritisch zu erachten?


----------



## sluette (18. Mai 2011)

ich würde das thema mit der bremsscheibengröße nicht zu sehr stressen.
falls dein rahmen nur für kleine scheiben freigegeben ist und du trotzdem große fahren willst, was ja sinn macht, was ist denn dann die lösung?
a) früher hat nicolai mal angeboten die streben nachträglich zu verstärken, wie stuk schon erwähnt hat. das heisst dann, abbeizen, reinigen schweissen, säubern, neu pulvern. kostet bei nicolai schätzungsweise 2500 ...
b) austausch der linken druckstrebe gegen eine verstärkte, was dich wahrscheinlich auch 200 ärmer macht.
c) du fährst die jetzige einfach weiter und gehst das risiko ein das die strebe bricht. was in meinen augen sehr gering bei einer 180er scheibe ist. mein 08er argon íst auch nur für 160 freigegeben und ich fahre es seit seiner geburt mit 180er scheiben. 
schlussendlich musst du's selber entscheiden.


----------



## softbiker (18. Mai 2011)

Schau mal, auf den Druckstreben muss irgendwo entweder 160dd oder 200dd stehen.

Das weis irritiert ein bissl aber ich meine aufgrund der Dicke der Druckstreben erkennen zu können dass es wohl noch keine verstärkten sind. Die kräftigeren Streben müssten minimal dicker sein als die Kettenstrebe. Dafür sehen mir die Schweißnähte aber zu klein an den Druckstreben aus.

Ist hald eine Garantiefrage ob du keine Freigabe hast und trotzdem größere Scheiben fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (18. Mai 2011)

Garantie sollte bei nem 2006er Rahmen kaum noch ne Rolle spielen.


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2011)

sorry wollte niemanden verrückt machen........
Zu den Streben wurde soeben ja schon alles gesagt, sehen echt nach den 160er aus, was bei dem Rahmen (vorne FR und hinten CC) ja auch Sinn macht. Hätte man den verstärkten CC-Hinterbau angebaut, so hätte man auch gleich den normalen FR-Hinterbau nehmen können.....wenn Gewicht sparen dann auch richtig.
Wenn die geplannten 180er Scheiben nicht zu brutal (hope V2, Saint etc.) sind würde ich dies bei einem gebrauchten Rahmen (Garantie ist eh fast um) auch riskieren. Wenn was reißt kannst du immer noch upgraden. 

Außerdem, hey!, das ist ein Nicolai, das ist auch als CC viel stabieler als die vielen Coladosen die mit 200er Scheiben rumfahren. 

mfg


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2011)

Ich werde es wohl auch pragmatisch angehen und hinten einfach die Bremse montieren. Über Garantie brauche ich mir auch nicht viele Gedanken machen bei dem Rahmen und ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die regelmässig nur den Anker hinten setzen. Zudem kommt ja keine Gustl oder so was dran, sondern ne Marta ...

Wenn es dann doch nicht funktioniert, kann ich, wie ja auch von sluette schon geschrieben, dann immer noch drüber nachdenken, die Strebe zu erneuern.



stuk schrieb:


> ... das ist ein Nicolai, das ist auch als CC viel stabieler als die vielen Coladosen die mit 200er Scheiben rumfahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2011)

darf ich fragen wie viel du bezahlt hast ?

DANKE  hab die PM bekommen


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Mai 2011)

Das rot-weiss find ich gut. 
Wieviel ist denn der CC-Hinterbau leichter, meins - aber immerhin auch in XL - hat ohne Steuersatz schon 3600g.


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen ist in L und wiegt incl. Steuersatz 3300g, also (rechnerisch) ohne Steuersatz 3150g.

Problematisch scheint mir momentan die Beschaffung der gewünschten Kurbel (Turbine in rot) und auch der Kassette (SRAM XG-1080). Bzgl der Kassette überlege ich noch, ob ich nicht so lange auf eine XT (11-36) oder PG-1070 (12-36) gehen soll, wobei das dann das Gewicht wieder treibt.

Weiter ist der Rahmen aktuell für durchgehende Aussenzüge (Schaltung) ausgelegt. Entweder besorge ich mir für die Nokons einen Verlängerungssatz oder brauche eine Alternative dazu. Beim 2004er FR hatte ich bei den Nokons die Liner durchgehend verlegt, aber die Perlen eben nur in den "Kurven". Gegenüber Nokon habe ich aber noch keine schöne und leichte Alternative gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn du bereit bist 190  für ne Kasette aus zu geben dann ist es zu XG-1099 auch nimmer viel. Bei R2-bike gibt's die für bissel über 200.

Schaltzüge: Mach dir von Shimano SP41 daruf. Die kanrzen wenigstens nicht so wie die Nokons.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2011)

Bzgl der Kassette hatte ich durchaus schon mal an die 1099 gedacht, es dann aber wieder verworfen. Das ist wohl der Versuch, finanziell ein wenig auf dem Teppich zu bleiben, auch wenn die XX ja doch einiges länger halten soll. Hast Du die, kannst Du das bestätigen? Alternativ dachte ich auch schon mal an die XTR, die ja preislich mit der 1080 gleichauf liegt. Muss wohl noch mal drüber schlafen ...

Bzgl Schaltzughüllen dachte ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal an Jagwire L3, alternativ so ein 1m Verlängerungsset holen und Nokon durchgängig. Mit Knarzen hatte ich da weniger Probleme oder die dann einfach mal mit Brunox eingesprüht.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wieviel ist denn der CC-Hinterbau leichter,



Ca. 450 gr. Hatte das bei meinem 1. Nicolai mal nach gewogen.


----------



## stuk (19. Mai 2011)

nochmal zum Hinterbau.
Reifenfreiheit dürfte bei max. 2.3 liegen. Habe bei meinem CC auch keine 2.4 reinbekommen. FA 2.25 waren ok und hatten soeben minimal Abstand.
Gibts ja auch einige die im CC vorne 2.4 und hinten 2.3 fahren.
mfg


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2011)

Hmm .. Reifenbreite ist ja auch immer so ne Auslegung der einzelnen Reifenhersteller und war aber auch so eine Sache, die ich nicht bedacht hatte. Aktuell fahre ich aber vorne Ignitor in 2.35 und hinten Crossmark in 2.25, wobei die rein subjektiv gleich breit bauen. Ich hatte auch schon mal drüber nachgdacht, auf den Larsen TT in 2.35 zu wechseln, wenn der Crossmark mal runter ist, aber da werde ich dann wohl wirklich mal drauf achten müssen, gehe aber erst mal nicht davon aus, dass das ein Problem wird.


----------



## JAY-L (19. Mai 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Bzgl der Kassette hatte ich durchaus schon mal an die 1099 gedacht, es dann aber wieder verworfen. Das ist wohl der Versuch, finanziell ein wenig auf dem Teppich zu bleiben, auch wenn die XX ja doch einiges länger halten soll. Hast Du die, kannst Du das bestätigen? Alternativ dachte ich auch schon mal an die XTR, die ja preislich mit der 1080 gleichauf liegt. Muss wohl noch mal drüber schlafen ...
> 
> Bzgl Schaltzughüllen dachte ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal an Jagwire L3, alternativ so ein 1m Verlängerungsset holen und Nokon durchgängig. Mit Knarzen hatte ich da weniger Probleme oder die dann einfach mal mit Brunox eingesprüht.



Ja ich hab die XX (XG-1099). Bzgl. Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix Sagen da ich erst ca. 80 km damit gefahren bin.
Mir wars dann aber egal ob ich dann 180 oder 200 Zahle.
Bei Bikecomponets ist die 1099 glaub ich grad am günstigsten.
Gruß
Max


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2011)

Sodele .. habe eben mal den Test gemacht - Maxxis Crossmark 2.25 auf DT 5.1 ist kein Problem. Conti Gravity 2.3 auf DT 6.1 hat sogar noch etwas mehr Luft. Den Ignitor habe ich auf dem Vorderrad und wollte gerade erst mal nicht ummontieren, aber da werde ich vor dem nächsten Reifenkauf mal messen müssen. Sehe den Punkt aber nicht als kritisch an ...

Wegen Kassette schaue ich die Tage bei HiBike mal - da hatte ich auch die XG-1080 geordert, die aber gerade wohl nicht lieferbar ist. Ggf upgrade ich dann da auf die 1099, als DIMBo hat man da auch noch einen preislichen Vorteil (und ich nehme die dann mit) ...


----------



## Ge!st (19. Mai 2011)

Um noch mal auf die Bremsscheibengröße zu kommen: Ich hatte wegen meinem Nonius CC mal bei Nicolai angefragt ob man auch 203 mm Bremsscheiben hinten einsetzen könnte - zugelassen ist bis 185 mm - und Kalle himself hat mir geantwortet, der Hinterbau hält auch die 203 mm Bremsscheibe aus.

Natürlich kann man das nicht einfach so auf anderen Rahmen oder Modelljahre übertragen, aber es wird bei Nicolai schon mit einer guten Portion Reserven gearbeitet.


----------



## aka (19. Mai 2011)

Im Worst Case werden halt neue Druckstreben faellig, das Risiko kann man wohl eingehen.
Wobei sich die Frage stellt ob man hinten wirklich ne 180er Scheibe braucht.
Ich fahre hier (Nordschwarzwald) mit einer 160 hinten und habe ueberhaupt keine Probleme was die Standfestigkeit angeht.


----------



## Triple F (19. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre an meinem 01er Helius FR (hatte noch nicht die verstärkten Druckstreben) eine 190mm (Gustav M), auch wenn AFAIK damals nur eine 160er zugelassen ist. Bin im Süd- und Nordschwarzwald unterwegs - ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Mai 2011)

Mensch Micha, hier treibst Du Dich rum . Das neue Schmuckstück schaut gut aus! Sag mal bescheit wenn Du fertig bist, ich warte noch immer auf das versprochene Tourchen


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2011)

Hey Andreas, in den nächsten 2 Wochen werde ich wohl noch mit dem kleinen Schwarzen unterwegs sein, dann wird es zugunsten des neuen Radels geschlachtet. Solln wir davor oder danach mal?

Im Bezug auf den Aufbau gab es heute gute Nachrichten aus UK - meine Kurbel ist auf dem weg zu mir und sollte im Laufe der kommenden Woche ankommen. Dann kann es hoffentlich los gehen ...


----------



## kawumm (19. Mai 2011)

Aha er ist also bei dir angekommen! 

Viel Spaß damit und mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Scheibengröße, das Teil bekommst du nicht kaputt, das habe ich nicht geschafft und das bekommst du auch nicht hin! 

3 Nicolai waren leider 2 zu wenig, deswegen musste der weiße gehen. 

Ich bin gespannt wie er mal aussehen wird und wenn du fertig bist poste ich mal ein Bild wie es vorher ausgesehen hat. Sozusagen vorher / nachher..... natürlich nur wenn ich darf.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Mai 2011)

Micha, das hat Zeit bis Du fertig bist  Wünsche aber viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Aufbau. An meinem LV habe ich auch jede Schraubenumdrehung genossen


----------



## Splash (22. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile sind ein paar Teile angekommen und los gehts mit der Bremse ...









​
Auch die meisten Teile der Schaltung sind mittlerweile da















​
Kette ist noch ungekürzt, daher hat das Gewicht da noch gar nichts auszusagen, aus gleichem Grund habe ich mir das Bild mit der Bremse verkniffen.

Jetzt hoffe ich in erster Linie, dass kommende Woche noch die Kurbel und Lenker/Vorbau kommt, dann kann es los gehen. Ich würde am liebsten jetzt schon ...


----------



## acid-driver (22. Mai 2011)

ui, da kommen ja richtig schicke sachen ans rad  

das sind die neuen x.0 trigger oder? 2x10?


----------



## Splash (22. Mai 2011)

Ja, Umwerfer und Trigger sind X0 2x10, Schaltwerk habe ich aus farblichen Gründen das X9 MedCage genommen, Kassette und Kette sind dann aus der XX. Werde das Rad in 2x10 + Bash aufbauen.


----------



## Splash (6. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich auf bestimmte Parts etwas länger warten durfte, ist jetzt die Phase der Vorfreude vorbei und es geht ans Schrauben. Da ich aktuell neben der Arbeit schrauben muss, hier schon mal die Parts, die zuletzt kamen und gestern dran mussten:







​
Nach aktueller Hochrechnung werde ich bei 13,7 kg raus kommen, da ich auf den Komfort einer KindShock nicht verzichten möchte, gerne aber auf die Reverb umrüsten möchte (nachträglich). Auch kommt ein neuer LRS ins Haus, nach aktueller Prognose Anfang Juli ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2011)

Oioioi...hoffentlich traust Dich mit dem Edelzweirad auch ins Gelände . 
Bin gespannt aufs Endprodukt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (7. Juni 2011)

sehr schön, die turbine serie gefällt.
bin gespannt wie's weiter geht.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2011)

wow, die turbine - sachen gefallen mir auch. 

hast du die kurbel zufällig mal gewogen? 
weißt du, ob die achse genauso dick ist wie bei den alten race-face sachen, sprich ob die shimano-lager passen?


----------



## Splash (7. Juni 2011)

Praxis: Die Kurbel habe ich vorher schon auf die Waage gelegt, sprich ohne Kettenblätter wiegt diese 625g. Dazu kommt das Innenlager mit 85g und halt die Kettenblätter.

Theorie: Innenlager ist X-Type, also weiter Shimano kompatibel. Es wird aber besagtes Innenlager mitgeliefert, alternativ würden dann so schöne Innenlager, wie Reset oder Acros auch passen. 

Sollte so passen?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2011)

genau, das reset-lager hab ich auch schon im rad. könnte dann evtl eine alternative für meine betagte xtr sein. 

danke für die info


----------



## Splash (8. Juni 2011)

Teile sind nun grundsätzlich alle dran und schon habe ich ein Problem, welches ich bisher nicht wirklich auf dem Plan hatte. Bisher habe ich bei den Schaltzügen auf Nokon gesetzt und dabei den Liner durchgehend verlegt, die Perlen aber Trigger bis zum ersten Anschlag und dann auch weiter nur da, wo nötig. Der Rahmen ist komplett auf durchgehende Züge ausgelegt. Mein Versuch mit so Kunststoffadaptern ist leider in die Hose gegangen, die Perlen ziehen sich in den Kunststoff rein. 

Optionen, die mir bleiben:

- Nokon Perlen in ausreichender Menge kaufen und diese auch durchgehend verlegen, gefällt mir vom Gedankenansatz nicht so wirklich

- Jagwire L3, hatte ich auch schon mal an einem anderen Rad und war durchaus 

- Gore Ride-On, kenne ich praktisch nicht, man liest aber viel Gutes - ist aber auch doppelt so teuer, wie Jagwire ...

Fragen über Fragen, jemand von euch einen Ansatz?


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> - Gore Ride-On, kenne ich praktisch nicht, man liest aber viel Gutes - ist aber auch doppelt so teuer, wie Jagwire ...
> 
> Fragen über Fragen, jemand von euch einen Ansatz?



Hatte die Gore seit nunmehr 10 Jahren an meinem Hardtail und die laufen jetzt am Bike meiner besseren Hälfte, welches die Schaltung übernommen hat - soviel dazu 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (9. Juni 2011)

Mit den Zügen werde ich heute oder morgen ohnehin nicht fertig, also schaue ich mir die morgen mal bei H&S an oder die Gore am Wochenende in Willingen. Im Moment neige ich jedoch zu Jagwire, da die auch noch recht günstig dabei sind (und optisch auch eine gewisse Auswahl bieten) ...

Heute war anderweitig auspacken angesagt:


​


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2011)

die ULHs schauen sehr schön aus.
sind das die vom aktuellen FR?


----------



## Splash (9. Juni 2011)

Die Vorfreude war gross, die Freude beim Auspacken auch noch, beim Einbauversuch leider dann nicht mehr. Sind leider nicht wirklich passend ... . Wenn die roten ULH am Hauptrahmen anliegen, stehen die von den Druckstreben verhältnismässig weit ab. Entweder sind das falsche ULH oder ich brauche noch eine andere Achse, andere Spacer und eine längere Schraube für did Vorspanneinheit (oder ich bin zu doof) ...

Werde morgen wohl mal zur Klärung telefonieren, evtl gibt´s ja ne schnelle Lösung.


----------



## Splash (18. Juni 2011)

Mit der Lösung sind wir nun weiter, der erste Satz ULH passte wirklich nicht bzw war halt erst für spätere Baujahre gedacht. Gestern ist dann der zweite Satz eingetroffen direkt in Verbindung mit den dazu passenden Vorspanndeckeln und -muttern, wobei ich schon gefragt wurde, arum man für 2 Muttern und 2 Deckelchen 32 ausgibt, aber wie war das so schön? Wer schön sein will, muss leiden (oder so). Schade ist nur, dass ich ursprünglich gehofft hatte, einen Satz für Air-Dämpfer optimierte ULH bekommen zu können, aber die sind aktuell weder on Stock noch werden noch mal welche nachproduziert (in der für mein 2006er passenden Form) ... 




Jetzt fehlen noch die Jagwire Hüllen (der erste Satz, den ich geordert hatte, passte mir von der Farbe nicht so recht), dann kann es weiter gehen ...


----------



## Splash (24. Juni 2011)

Diesmal kamen ein paar schöne Carbon-Teilchen aus Berlin an, die auch gleich ihren weg ans Rad gefunden haben ...


----------



## timtim (24. Juni 2011)

wird sicher genial ! die kurbel - sehr interessant , neue RF ?


----------



## Splash (24. Juni 2011)

Die Kurbel ist, wie Lenker und Vorbau auch, Race Face Turbine. Die Serie gab es schon vor der Pleite, war deswegen aber nicht mehr überall zu bekommen ...


----------



## Splash (3. Juli 2011)

Sodele, nachdem gestern die Reverb ankam und die Schaltung eingestellt konnte es auf die erste Testfahrt gehen. Der neue LRS soll wohl kommende Woche fertig sein und dann wäre es aus meiner Sicht komplett. 










Mein Gewichtsziel habe ich mit 13.65 kg (Hängewaage) aktuell knapp übertroffen, allerdings bin ich schon überrascht, wie gut ich mit meiner Berechnung getroffen habe. Mit dem neuen LRS gehen auch noch mal geschätzte 200g runter - ohne hier Kompromisse was die Haltbarkeit zu machen ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2011)

Bis auf die Reifen und den Sattel gefällt mir es sehr gut


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juli 2011)

Schönes Rad!

Wo bekommt man den Rockring her?

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> 
> Wo bekommt man den Rockring her?
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!



Kooka-Berlin nehme ich an


----------



## Splash (3. Juli 2011)

Hmm, alsooo:

Rockring: Ja, der ist von Kuka.Berlin, genau wie die Platte der Kettenführung

Sattel: Hübschere gibt es auf jeden Fall, ich suche noch nach einem bequemeren Satten, gerade da bin ich mit dem Terry recht zufrieden. Ich hatte als Alternative mal so einen SQ Lab 611 im Auge, der trägt auch optisch nicht ganz so sehr auf (oder, um im Farbschema zu bleiben, den SQ Lab Wings for Life) ... andere Empfehlungen? Vorher hatte ich den Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow und war nicht so ganz happy vom Hintern her ...

Reifen: Mit der Kombi bin ich aktuell eigentlich hier im Mittelgebirge sehr zufrieden. Trotz hohem Fahrergewicht (>100kg) habe ich fast keine Pannen. Vorher hatte ich Conti Gravity, war da nicht so wirklich happy mit und Nobby Nic in 2.4", mit denen ich tendenziell eher viele Platten hatte. Bei dem Hinterbau muss ich ja nun leider auf die Reifenfreiheit achten, ob ich demnächst mal andere Reifen probiere, hängt davon ab, ob mir was Gutes vor die Nase kommt ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Juli 2011)

Ein sehr schöner Aufbau Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Ge!st (3. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt das Bike von Splash und ein Sattel ist immer eine Sache für sich. 

Bei einem Tourer, mit dem über Stunden auch längere Strecken gefahren werden, da schwöre ich auf einen Kernledersattel wie diese z.B. von Brooks hergestellt werden. Ein Hi-Tech Sattel mit Carbonschale ist zwar leichter, kann aber einem eingefahrenen Ledersattel im Punkt Sitzkomfort nicht das Wasser reichen, egal wie viele Polster/Gel-Polster das Teil hat.

Nachteil eines Kernledersattels ist das Gewicht (selbst Teile mit Titangestell liegen bei 350-400g) und ein Ledersattel ist auch etwas pflegeintensiver, hält bei guter Pflege aber auch viele viele Jahre.

Das Gewicht ist heute die heilige Kuh, aber ein Sattel, auf dem man wirklich gut sitzt, ist jedes Gramm wert. Ich habe schon Leute selbst bei relativ kurzen Touren erlebt, die auf ihrem 100g Hi-Tech Sattel ständig hin und hergerutscht sind, weil ihnen der Hintern weh tat, da wird das fahren schnell zur Qual.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juli 2011)

Bester Sattel ist der klassische Flite! 

Wie ist der Hinterbau mit dem Luftdämpfer ?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juli 2011)

Schönes Bike und super Gewicht für das FR.

Sattel ist so eine Sache, muss halt zum Hintern passen. Mit Selle italia komme ich auch überhaupt nicht zurecht, da die grundsätzlich zu schmall bauen. Auf dem AM habe ich aktuell einen WTB Devo in 145mm, der ist auch auf langen Touren recht bequem. 
Total überrascht hat mit der Specialized Toupe in 143mm den ich auf dem AC habe, 165g und eigentlich nur eine Kunsstoffschale mit etwas Leder drüber. War ursprünglich nur ein Versuch, aber nun ist das der bequemste Sattel den ich bisher hatte.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juli 2011)

schick schick auch wenn es mir persönlich zu weiss ist. 

kannst du mal bitte eine komplette teileliste posten?

ich brauch auch so n carbonzeug. kosten?


----------



## Splash (3. Juli 2011)

Der Sattel trägt in der Tat auf den Bildern mehr auf als in echt. In Willingen hab´ich meinen Hintern auch mal vermessen lassen und werde wohl bei Gelegenheit mal in einen anderen Sattel investieren. Der SQ Lab Wings for Life würde zudem ins optische Konzept passen.

Mit dem Luftdämpfer bin ich an sich zufrieden, wobei ich den mit viel Druck fahre und das dann eher so ist, dass ich nicht sänftenähnlich fahre, er aber gröberes weg bügelt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juli 2011)

Mensch Micha, das sieht ja supi aus!  Mach Dir keinen Kopf wegen dem Sattel, die meißte Zeit sitzt man eh auf dem Rad und dann ist von dem Ding nix zu sehen. Hauptsache das Gesäß streikt nicht nach 2 Stunden, ... aber wem erzähl ich das . Beeindruckendes Gewicht finde ich. Würde Deine Hängewaage auch gern mal nutzen, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt. 
Letztendich - allzeit sichere Fahrt und meld Dich mal, wenn die 'alljährliche' Talsperrenrunde ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,

schönes Bike!
Die alten Schätzchen muß man pflegen und hegen 

Zum Sattel:
Hatte den SQ Lab 611 bisher und war recht zufrieden.
Habe jetzt neu einen Specializes Phenom Pro 2011.
Der hat eine weiß-rote Unterseite und Carbon-Rails. Gewicht 192g.

Würde super zu deinem Radl passen und das Gewicht weiter drücken.
Für mich ist er erstaunlicherweise mindestens so bequem wie der SQ Lab.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2011)

@Andreas: Das mit der Wahnbachtalsperrenrunde sollten wir wirklich bald mal angehen und nicht dauernd schieben. Bei nächsten schönen Wochenendwetter kurzfristig?

@kroiterfee: Teileliste habe ich auch noch hier, wobei der LRS sich diese Woche noch ändern wird und ich in dem Zuge überlege, evtl auf Tubeless zu gehen  ...







Sattel ist n schwieriges Thema, das schiebe ich im Moment lieber noch was vor mir her und "verstecke" den Terry in der Tat unter meinem Hintern ..


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juli 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> @Andreas: Das mit der Wahnbachtalsperrenrunde sollten wir wirklich bald mal angehen und nicht dauernd schieben. Bei nächsten schönen Wochenendwetter kurzfristig?



Tjaa, so ganz kurzfristg gehts nicht immer. Aber ticker mich einfach mal an. Wir kriegen das schöne Ründchen schon hin. Alternativen im Siegtal habe ich ja auch noch zu bieten .


----------



## sap (8. August 2011)

Was für Maße hat der RP23 bei dir? 200/57?


----------



## Splash (8. August 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Was für Maße hat der RP23 bei dir? 200/57?



Jepps, 200/57 ist korrekt ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kooka-Berlin nehme ich an



Hat jemand mal die Homepage? Finde über Google nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (15. August 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die Homepage? Finde über Google nix...



Klick mal hier, eine Homepage hat er wohl nicht, zumindest mir nicht bekannt ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2011)

Danke.


----------

